# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Jimmy Carr subtitles 'Telling Jokes', where to get?

## alexsms

Hallo,  
To improve and work on my English I watch Jimmy Carr gigs (it's a British standup comedian). Does anyone have visibility of where to get subtitles for his show 'Telling Jokes'. I've got all subtitles I want ('Standup', 'In concert', 'Comedian') but 'Telling Jokes'. 
Thanks for your help)

----------

